# Can Carnosaurs go in Cold One units?



## Darksider (Nov 18, 2009)

title says it all =)


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

It depends... and since I CBA to get my rulebook out I can onyl give half an answer: if the carnasaur is a monster then it can't join units unless a special rule says it can, if its only monstrous cavalry then it can.
Personally I think it'll be a monster so will ever only be on its own.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Yup, Carnosaurs are Monsters.


----------

